

5 Reasons To Quit Your Day Job And Become An Entrepreneur - wylonis
http://christianwylonis.com/post/83715539133/5-reasons-to-quit-your-day-job-and-become-an

======
adrianlmm
None of those 5 reasons are attractive to me:

1.- Do something you’re passionate about. I'm already doing something I'm
passionated about, I'm in charge of a producton system that Works 24/7 the 365
days of the year and thousands of transactions daily, I created it alone from
the scratch, nothing can't apassionate me more right now.

2\. Learn something new every day. That's not exclusive of an entrepreneur, I
learn new stuff avery day in my day to day work, and since I'm the architech I
decide what new stuff goes in.

3\. Get a daily dose of adrenaline. Believe me, keep such vital system working
flawless daily, where a failure can cost thousands per minute gives me anough
adrenaline.

4\. Work with people you like. I chose the people I work with, so, no problem
there eather.

5\. Prioritize your own work, Same, as an architech I decide priorities, so no
problem there.

There are better ways to promote entrepreneurnism, this article is not good at
doing it.

~~~
wylonis
hey adrian. the post was just meant to reflect what i like about
entrepreneurship. if you get the same feeling in your current job then that's
awesome. there are many other reasons for people becoming entrepreneurs -
these are just mine.

~~~
adrianlmm
Let me tell you what could make entrepreneurship atrractive to me:

1.- Independence from a boss, technically customers bcome your your new boss,
but is not the same. 2.- Decide how much income I want, it would depend on me.
3.- Decide from where I want to work. 4.- Decide te kind of relations you
want, in a vertical market you don't get much of that. 3.-

------
paulhauggis
I have found that most people don't have the discipline to own their own
business. It's not only the ups and downs (not having a guaranteed
income..like a job), but being able to wake up in the morning and work all day
without a boss telling you what to do.

~~~
wylonis
I agree with you. If you aren't self motivated then entrepreneurship is not
for you.. Some day I'll write a blog post about common personality traits of
effective entrepreneurs.

